#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Differences in API Documents

## pwijaya

Hi All*

Season greetings.
I need some help for the above subject.

Does anyone know the differences among various API documents (Specs* RP* Standards* Bull* Pub* etc).


I tried to look at the API website but doesn't get any info on this.

Any help is appreciated.See More: Differences in API Documents

----------

